# Buying MROP Resale



## CheapoYromantico (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a friend of a friend selling her MROP timeshare.  She's recently widowed and knows very little about how it works.  And neither do I.  What's involved in a sale/purchase?  Is it different than a deeded timeshare?  Isn't MROP kind of like a "mutual fund" timeshare wherein the company owns a few units in multiple resorts?  Would I want/need title insurance, etc?  She believes she has 2 weeks coming to her in VRI and another week in MROP next year.  How would I verify this?


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 14, 2012)

An MROP membership is not a deeded week.  It is a membership in the mini-system, weighted with priority reservations at the home resort named in the membership.  The company owns a few units in a number of resorts, and members can request a reservation at any of those managed resorts at different time schedules.  Home resort reservations have the longest-out window (I think it's 20 months out), and other resorts are reserved at lesser timeframes.  Reservation requests for high-demand locations like Hawaii and Southern California beaches have more restrictive reservation windows, and there are restrictions to reserving those high-demand areas in consecutive years.

There is an extended exchange option available, as well, if you want to exchange out of the MROP system.  VRI manages the MROP reservation sistem, through TPI, so MROP time can be exchanged up through those two companies, too.  And if all else fails, the time can be deposited to RCI. 

There is little to zero value on the resale market for it.  I got my MROP ownership on eBay for $1.  If your friend isn't locked into thinking there is a resale value, they can give the membership back to the MROP. They need to contact the home office if they want to do that.  Call the MROP offices with any questions.  They're very easy to talk to.  Just find the membership number so they can check the account.

Full disclosure:  I will be giving up my MROP membership next summer, because it hasn't worked out like I had hoped it would.  The reservation timeframes are quite extended, and there are no guarantees of getting what I want without waiting long periods of time.  It's difficult making firm plans so far out.

Hope this helps,
Dave


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 14, 2012)

I used to own a MROP Week and was happy with it.  Not the greatest selection of Resorts but fit my desire for Jackson Hole to a "T".  They were easy to work with.  If the price is right (like next to nothing); if you like the Resorts; and if the transfer fee also minimal, I would go for it.  My recollection (admitedly fuzzy) is that I could also pick up a Week from MROP and deposit it with RCI.

George


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2012)

I generally like my MROP membership. The resorts are middle-of-the-line, but well located and clean. As mentioned above, they can be exchanged into RCI, and will also give you PFD if you are a Points Member.

Don't quote me on this, and it doesn't happen all the time, but since there is no traditional deed, you can frequently just surrender your membership. It depends on whether they need inventory and where your 'home' resort is. For me, the 'easy out' is attractive.

Jim


----------



## chemteach (Dec 31, 2012)

MROP told me they are no longer taking weeks back.  I thought this couldn't be correct because it's a club, not a deeded week.  Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 31, 2012)

I've looked into MROP a bit since I too like a few of their resorts.  I find it hard to know what you're getting but they do have a letter attached to the contract which tells you what is your home resort (earlier booking capability) and whether it floats between seasons or only red.  SInce I'm a teacher and can only use school holidays I need a floating red only and would like priority at Pend Oreille.  Don't imagine I'll ever find one of those but if it comes up I would likely take it.

Joan


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 31, 2012)

Joan, you might call MROP or the resort you are interested in. They could well have just what you want from a surrendered week. They don't have active sales at any resorts that I know of, but DO have some resale inventory. You won't find a $1 eBay deal there, but you might find something usable.

Jim


----------

